# Can Someone Sex My Polyspilota aeruginosa please !!!



## 13ollox (Mar 7, 2006)

hi guys ... i got a pic of my mantis ... had her a few weeks .. can someone tell me its sex ( i thought it was female ) but im not sure .. if anyone has a picture of the opposite sex to what mine is .. can you post it here so i can remember for next time around

thank you

Neil !!!


----------



## Lee2k4 (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks like a female to me


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks!!! has anyone got a picture of what the males abdomen looks like !!!

thanx

Neil


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2006)

Female. A males abdomen will be much thinner. In the pic below you can see the difference.


----------



## specy (Mar 7, 2006)

Does look like a female to me. I only got a female p. spurca at the moment, but here is how it should looks. Sexing for all mantis are the same

From the bottom, you should be able to count 6 segments (male 8 )






The above picture shows that there the last segment of the abdomen is big and has something pointing out at the end. Here is how it looks from the side






The last segment of male should be more 'round' and smaller, but I dont have any picture of those at the moment.


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent , thanks guys .. you the best !!! im definatly glad i joined this forum !!!! YOU ROCK !!!! WOOO

thanx

Neil


----------

